# Projekt - Moviepark



## Pile (13 November 2009)

Hey Leute !

Also ich bin zwar neu hier also verzeiht mir ; ) 

Also erstmal die Geschichte :

7. Klasse ... Der Wandertag standt vor der Tür ... Mein Technik-Kurs hatte geplant in irgendein Technik-Museum zu gehen ... total Öhhhde -.- ich war selber schon 5 mal da ... Natürlich kam ich gleich an und sagte wir sollen in einen Freizeitpark fahren ... eigentlich eine gute Idee oder ? ... Leider muss ein Wandertag mit einer Wissenschaftlichen-begründung begründet werden ... Den gab es natürlich nicht  ... Da kam mir die zündene Idee ... Wenn es keine Wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund gibt dann machen wir einen ! .. Meine Idee: Gravitationskraft/Beschleunigung in einer Achterbahn messen . 

Daraus Entsant eine Wette mit meinem Technik-Leherer :

Wenn ich es schaffe ein Gravitionskraft/beschleunigungsKraft - Messer zubaun fahren wir in den Movie-Park ( Freizeitpark ) und testen ihn !
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Meine ersten überlegung wahren natürlich mechanischer Natur .. 3 Federn .. Gewicht und so weiter .. Es hat funktioniert doch man mekommt es nicht und bemerkt in eine Achterbahn 
Also war die Idee erloschen ..
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

9. Klasse ich fing an aus eigenem Interesse mich mit Siemens Logo zu beschäftigen ... Dann vielen mir die Analogen eingänge ein ... Und ich suchte Nach einem Beshcleunigungssensor ..
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jetzt kommen meine Fragen :

1.
    mit einer Standart Logo, wieviele Analoge Eingeänge kann man messen ?
    und verabeiten ?

2. Kann man Aufzeichnungen im Vergleich Zeit ---> Spannung / Gravititon       speichern ?

3. Ich hab noch keinen perfekten Sensor gefunden Das Ideal währe 

    - mind. +/-  5g
    - 3 Achs (x,Y,Z)
    - Unter 50 Euro

4. DAs wars 


Ich danke im Vorraus Is viel ich weiß 

gruß Phil


----------



## Anaconda55 (13 November 2009)

Hast Du Dir darüber gedanken gemacht wie Du die Logo denn dann so mobil versorgen kannst?

Ich will Dir den Spaß an der Arbeit jetzt nicht nehmen aber viele Multimediageräte wie z.B. Handys Notebooks habe bereits Beschleunigungssensoren um z.B. im Beispiel Notebook die Festplatte zu schützen oder im Beispiel Handy einfach als Spielerei zu dienen.

Es gibt überigens auch eine IPhone Application die Dir diese Werte so ausgibt.

Würde mir an Deiner Stelle lieber ein beliebiges Handy nehmen mit Beschleunigungssensor und selber eine Application schreiben die die Werte ausgiebt und anzeigt. Vielleicht am einfachsten ein Windows Mobile Handy ...


----------



## Pile (13 November 2009)

Die wette lautet aber bauen und nicht kaufen ...

Stromverorgung hab ich vorgesorgt5


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 November 2009)

Beschleunigungssensoren gibt es z.B. beim blauen Claus:

Artikel-Nr.: 155087 - 62                                               
XYZ mit +/-2g ->17 €

Artikel-Nr.: 155032 - 62                                               
XY mit +/-5g ->13€
von diesem müsste man dann halt zwei nehmen und die entsprechend im Gerät anordnen.

Ansonsten zwischendurch immer mal wieder bei ebay gucken da sind manchmal auch welche zu haben. Aber darauf achten dass du für das Bauteil auch ein Datenblatt erhältst.

Wie Anaconda schon schrieb, halte ich das mit der Logo-Steuerung bei einer mobilen Anwendung auch für eine schlechte Lösung. Willst du es unbedingt damit machen?

Hast du schonmal was mit Microcontrollern gemacht? Das wäre die beste Lösung.
Ich würde das mit einem Atmel AVR machen (Atmega8 reicht). Dieser hat mehrere A/D Wandler Onboard mit dem du die Werte vom Sensor aufnehmen kannst. Das Ganze lässt sich auch sehr gut mit Batterien versorgen. Ich habe einen Selbstbau GPS-Logger mit diesem Controller in Zigarettenschachtelgröße (inkl. Batterien) gebaut.

Zum Speichern hat dieser 512 Byte internes EEPROM. Wenn das nicht reicht, kannst du z.B. über I2C/SPI ein externes EEPROM anschließen.


----------



## edison (13 November 2009)

Schau Dir mal www.arduino.cc an
Da gibts fertige Projekte für einen Beschleunigungssensor.


----------



## Pile (14 November 2009)

Ähmm ich weiß das ist jetzt wahrscheinlich ne sehr doofe Frage aber was is der blaue Klaus ? Ein Shop ? ich hab ihn nicht gefunden


----------



## Pile (14 November 2009)

Ich glaub ihr habt recht es amcht kein sind mit ner Logo ..

Dann die andere Frage wie nimmt der mikrocontroller die daten auf ? wie kann man sie auslesen ? Am besten am Pc wäre es ..


----------



## edison (14 November 2009)

Hast Du Dir meinen Link mal angesehen?
Da gits ein Deutsches Forum.
Such da mal nach Beschleunigungssensor


----------



## Woldo (14 November 2009)

Pile schrieb:


> Ähmm ich weiß das ist jetzt wahrscheinlich ne sehr doofe Frage aber was is der blaue Klaus ? Ein Shop ? ich hab ihn nicht gefunden


Conrad Elektronik


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 November 2009)

Pile schrieb:


> Dann die andere Frage wie nimmt der mikrocontroller die daten auf ? wie kann man sie auslesen ? Am besten am Pc wäre es ..



Zur Aufzeichnung gibt es je nach Controller  mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe z.B. im internen oder externen EEPROM, was relativ einfach umzusetzen ist. Man kann auch Flash-Speicherkarten verwenden, dann wird es wegen FAT-Dateisystem aber schon wieder aufwändiger.

Auf so einem Controller hat man üblicherweise eine serielle Schnittstelle. USB oder Ethernet gibt es mittlerweile auch, aber wieder aufwändiger.
Den seriellen Port des Controllers, also RS232 in diesem Falle, kann man einfach über einen USB/RS232-Wandler an jeden PC anschließen. Wenn nur einfach Daten ausgelesen werden sollen, kann man sich mit einem einfachen Terminalprogramm wie Hyperterminal zufriedengeben. Dann braucht auf PC Seite auch nichts weiter programmiert werden.


----------

